# Why pay more?



## Bluepine38

I agree, I put one on the rebuilt Delta 6" jointer and it works great. HF just put a store in Missoula about 
4 months ago, so I do not have the shipping issue.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr young laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## ducky911

Hi,

I have just finished a tune up on my table saw and I bought this belt and it is very good. After I got it I bought new pulley set that came with a belt---- exact same belt

The pulley set gave me mere power on my 30 year old contractor craftsman. And the belt made it run smoother.

Harbor freight is so good whish they get into more wood working stuff.

Bob


----------



## IrreverentJack

Thanks for this review. I've been looking at this for a while and wondering how it compares to my red belt. If it goes on sale I'll try it out. -Jack


----------



## Jimi_C

Interesting, I didn't know HF had a version of this. I'll need one if I ever get around to finishing my bandsaw, I'll definitely grab one from them.


----------



## Bryan_M

I buy the same belts. They work great. Don't know if anyone noticed but mine actually said "made in the USA"


----------



## Kentuk55

Very good review. Thnx. How long have you had this green belt on your (how old is your craftsman TS?) saw? I read somewhere long, long ago, that these types of belts would get ate up by the pullys…. huh… maybe not…. appreciate your feedback


----------



## lovinmrv

Hi Roger, thanks.

I installed the belt yesterday, so this is not an extended use review.

I'm guessing that the saw is 25 years old. I'll do a search on the model and serial number search and report back.


----------



## a1Jim

good Idea.


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx a bunch for the response. my saw (craftsman) is/was made back in the '50's to the best of my knowledge. I bought it off a friend whom the saw was left to when he passed. Anyway, I've added the Beisemeyer fence to it, which really helped a bunch. It purrs pretty good. I'll be happy to hear how your belt holds up. Maybe you can "clock" your hours or somethin…. ruff guestimate would be fine I guess. I would definately check your pulley everytime you turn this on….. just to be safe. Keep me posted. Thnx again


----------



## Lochlainn1066

Wow, for $4/ft I will have to start upgrading more of my tools. I love link belt but it's usually expensive. Sometimes HF has gems among the TSO's (Tool Shaped Objects).


----------



## dlmckirdy

I don't know what took so long on the shipping. I just bought a bandsaw riser block kit from HF and it arrived in two days. I bought the bandsaw in the local (Bakersfield, CA) store, but you have to order the riser kit from HF Corporate.


----------



## RandyMarine

I have been looking for some cheap link belts for my tools…I wasn't going to pay some of the rediculous prices some companies want. Thanks very much for the review! I will go to HF today and pick one up for my Jointer…that thing vibrate like a beast.


----------



## nmkidd

Thanks for the tip….......need one of these for a jointer i'm refurbing!!!..........Harbor freight has a store close by so next trip will see one of these in my shop!

note: i've ordered from HF and have waited up to 10 days.

dimckirdy: all mail order from HF comes from hq in camarillo, ca….about 100 miles from you….and you may have lucked out and it was 'on the shelf' ready to go.


----------



## b2rtch

I wish I read this just few days ago, before I bought new V-Belts for my band saw.


----------



## b2rtch

Nonetheless, I have found by experimentation that the link belts are no better than cogged v-belts in some applications, and no better than top quality ordinary v-belts in others. Cogged belts share many of the advantages of link belts: excellent vibration dampening characteristics,

In my job place, we use hundred of V-Belts and we had very bad luck with cogged belts. 
We much prefer standard V-Belts.
My experience is that cogged belts as taht they break much easier than standard belts.
The cogs break lose.
In addition I believe that 'link-belts" were invented by a company named "link-belt" 
( http://www.linkbelt.com/) for which I used to work. Link-Belt now build cranes and excavators.


----------



## Jimi_C

Yeah that article is 6+ years old, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## bobdurnell

I have been a very loyal customer of the power twist belt since I first saw them at a woodworking show about 25 years ago. The price has climed very steadedly since. I went to my local Harbor Frieght today to check out the accu-link and I bought a length. They are 5 feet long and cost $23.99 plus tax. Right now I exchanged the power twist on my ts and I can't see or feel any difference. The web link to the comparison of the red and green says that the green is longer but I found it to be the exact size of the red ones, in fact when I layed out my original red belt to match the length it seemed that there are more sections with the green for the same length of belt. I'm going to leave the green accu-link belt on my ts and keep and eye on it.


----------



## lovinmrv

@ Roger

My best guess is early - mid eighties, around 1984…

See these links:

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?p=1504766

http://www.spiffy-entertainment.com/1984mem.html


----------



## b2rtch

Here is what I was thinking about:

http://www.linkbelt.com/linkbelt/about/history1.htm

Different links and different belts


----------



## JollyGreen67

As to the links breaking - I haven't had one break yet. I've been using the red belt on my Craftsman saw for 
over three years - no problems yet. I also found the green belt, exact same thing, at HF. Put it on my band
saw, and now it really sings ! Can't beat the price, especially with the 20% discount coupon.


----------



## jonnybone

Wow ! I can't believe no one has mentioned the tricky little method of linking the links together. I have a Delta 34-444 type 2 TS and I reduced the belt size with a greeneybelt from HF. at first the thing vibed to all hell. then I realized my motor was not coplanar? So i straighten that out only to realized I need to get new pulleys "Machined ones" hoo hoo fancypants…It vibrated so much i had a problem laying a dollar bill down flat let alone a nicky not to mention the arousal of my GF! oops!!!!

oh table saws…...


----------

